# Imperial Hubris - Why The West Is Losing The War On Terror



## devil39 (25 Oct 2004)

Latest book by Anonymous (a senior CIA analyst and Al Qaida/Bin Laden specialist) is a very interesting perspective on the War on Terror, and a strong counterpoint to the likes of Victor Davis Hanson, Thomas P.M. Barnett, Ralph Peters,   et al.

He argues that Muslims attack the US, not for who they are, i.e.   it is not democracy, religious freedom, gay marriage and MTV.   Muslims attack the US as a result of American policies and actions wrt to Israel, bombing and occupying Muslim states, and propping up corrupt Muslim regimes.

He argues that bin Laden is not an irrational terrorist, but is capitalizing on rational Muslim fears and capitalizing with an increasingly successful "Defensive Jihad".

A Slate book review below.
http://slate.msn.com/id/2103748/

A Guardian book review below.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/alqaida/story/0,12469,1242638,00.html

Regardless of your view of the War On Terror, Imperial Hubris is well worth reading.


----------



## pbi (25 Oct 2004)

Thanks  > *39*. (Don't see you around too much...) How's The Shop? Cheers


----------



## devil39 (25 Oct 2004)

Very busy and many Army conferences causing either the boss or I to be gone almost continuously.


----------



## winchable (25 Oct 2004)

> and propping up corrupt Muslim regimes



Might be worth splitting this into another thread depending on the response, but I think this is a big problem that Everyone faces.
Not a single state in the ME (Not ONE) has a good government (by western or by Muslim standards)

I'm trying to think of the US propping up any and the one that comes to mind is the Saud's
I've not met a single person who likes what the Sauds are doing but they're in such an advantageous spot (Mecca and Oil export) that I doubt any revolution that doesn't come from within will stick.
Revolution comes from within and I doubt that the world would stand by and watch however.

Blah..sorry feeling ponderous and cynical tonight.


----------



## devil39 (31 Oct 2004)

I have found a few excerpts online for those who may be interested.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1977111

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A40428-2004Jul10.html


----------

